
I used to be on Reddit - orschiro
...but recently began to appreciate the diverse and more curated set of topics discussed on Hacker News. Anyone with similar feelings?
======
scarce
Definitely, migrating here was a pretty good decision.

------
matcorneau
HN is the new cool neighbourhood. I hope it doesn't become mainstream enough
to be ruined by gentrification.

~~~
orschiro
How come you think this is happening? Do more people just simply randomly
discover it by accident, are they being recommended HN, or do more people find
it through ads on the web?

~~~
matcorneau
I wasn't saying that it _is_ happening, just hoping it doesn't get to that
point. I found it myself (which I consider late) while I was doing steps to
verify my Keybase account. I had only heard of Y combinator once through a
friend who works at Google, I've never seen ads or any other mentions of it.

Anyways my point was that, like all the cool places on the internet started
with some kind of : low graphics, quality content, friendly community. After a
while, maybe 5-10 years, more or less, adoption grows to a point where a
corporation wants to buy the place. If they are allowed to do so then they
modify the rules, curate the content, add the advertisement or subscription
fees and start making money with it.

After that your parents join and the place becomes just an ordinary social
network, boring and gentrified as the cool people who were there in the first
place move out to another small, new, cool community, and the cycle repeats
itself.

So all I'm trying to say is that HN is cool and I hope it doesn't fall into
the same trap down the road.

------
passthejoe
Yes.

